# The Real Form 7



## TheKenpoKid (Nov 12, 2006)

I have recently finished form 6 but there seems to be debate about form 7. I heard that it was originally a double club form but Mr. Parker later changed it to 8 and made a "new" 7. I've also heard rumors of a double knife form which Mr. Parker only taught to a few select student, telling them not to teach it to anyone. Any insight on this subect would be greatly appreciated...especially from the masters. Thanks

-Rich


----------



## Brian Jones (Nov 12, 2006)

Im certainly not a master, but perhaps I can help.  As far as I know there has never been any debate.  7 is the club form and 8 is the knife form.   I thik this used to be reversed and then Mr. Parker changed it.  Its true only a select few were taught 8 but its much more available today.  I am not a student of Larry Tatum, but he has dvd of both 7 and 8 available.

Brian Jones


----------



## Seabrook (Nov 14, 2006)

Long Form 7 is done with two sticks (clubs), and the moves replicate self-defense techniques that are done earlier in the system. Long Form 8 also replicates self-defense techniques done at earlier belt ranks but is performed with two knives. Long Form 7 is the required 4th Degree Black Belt form; Long Form 8 is required for 5th degree. 

About the history. Long Form 7 was originally the double knife form, and not the double club form. When the double club form was added to the curriculum, the double knife form was bumped up to Long Form 8. 

I discuss the history of these forms in more detail in my book, American Kenpo Mastery: A Guide for Students and Instructors.

Hope that helps.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Doc (Nov 14, 2006)

TheKenpoKid said:


> I have recently finished form 6 but there seems to be debate about form 7. I heard that it was originally a double club form but Mr. Parker later changed it to 8 and made a "new" 7. I've also heard rumors of a double knife form which Mr. Parker only taught to a few select student, telling them not to teach it to anyone. Any insight on this subect would be greatly appreciated...especially from the masters. Thanks
> 
> -Rich



The correct history is rather simple. Ed Parker Kenpo Karate empty hand forms stopped at Long 6, followed by the Knife Set then Club Set. Mr. Parker never finished his work on the Club Set(s) and instead did what Mr. Seabrooks stated and Club Set became Form 7, and the Knife Set was bumped to Form 8.

Originally Parker was working on multiple single, as well as double club sets but never finished them.


----------



## TheKenpoKid (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot...that definitely helps


----------



## airdawg (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Doc


----------

